# ext4 als ntfs Ersatz

## Tinitus

Hallo,

welche Kernel Optionen und welche mount Optionen muß ich einstellen, um eine ext4 Partition als Datenspeicher für ein Windows Server/7/8/8.1 benutzen zu können.

Irgendwie hat es irgendwas bei mir immer verschluckt. Entweder Länge der Dateinamen, manchmal Umlaute, Sicherheitseinstellungen etc.

DankeLast edited by Tinitus on Thu Oct 02, 2014 10:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Das ist wohl eher eine Frage für ein Windows Forum, aber warum sollte man ext4 für Windows verwenden?! Und was hat der Linux Kernel damit zu tun, wenn man ext4 unter Windows verwenden will?.

Irgendwie scheint deine Frage nicht viel Sinn zu ergeben, please try again.

Bye

Py

----------

## Klaus Meier

Denke mal, das ist ein Problem des Treibers, den du für Windows verwendest. Der Kernel und die mount-Optionen interessieren Windows doch nicht.

Und in deinem Fall ist man wohl mit ntfs sehr viel besser bedient, weil ntfs3g ja recht gut funktioniert.

----------

## schmidicom

Länge der Dateinamen:

Ein Problem des ext Treibers unter Windows welches sich selten bis gar nicht beheben lässt. Das beste was du da machen kannst ist einen anderen Treiber auszuprobieren. Ich persönlich habe mit dem Treiber von Paragon relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Umlaute:

Das ist ein Problem von Windows welches sich meistens beheben lässt wenn man in den Regionseinstellungen der Systemsteuerung auf UTF8 umstellt. Das wiederum hat dann aber oft den hässlichen Nebeneffekt das du Umlaute-Probleme bekommst wenn du Daten von deinem Windows zu einem anderen fremden weitergeben willst.

Sicherheitseinstellungen:

Vergiss es, Dritthersteller-Treiber kommen nicht tief genug ins System rein um das ACL von fremden Dateisystemen unter Windows erfolgreich umzusetzen. Un umgekehrt ist ntfs3g auch nicht in der Lage das ACL von Windows zu verstehen. Eine Lose Lose Situation.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

sorry da habe ich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich möchte einen Dateiserver für Windows unter Gentoo einrichten.

Bisher habe ich die Dateien immer gepackt abgelegt, um solche Probleme zu vermeiden. Das ist mir aber zu umständlich.

Deshalb wäre es schön, wenn man da Kompatibilität herstellen könnte.

----------

## py-ro

Das ist eine reine Samba Geschichte, der Kernel hat da nichts mit zu tun. Normalerweise ist das aber auch schon mit den Default Einstellungen kein Problem.

Bye

Py

----------

## Tinitus

Wenn ich per sftp kopiere hat das mit samba nichts zu tun...denke ich, oder?

Das Problem liegt denke ich bei UTF8 und Windows.

----------

## py-ro

Vielleicht solltest einfach mal vernünftig beschreiben was du willst. Fileserver für Windows ist für gewöhnlich Samba gemeint.

Per SFTP spielt der Zeichensatz eigentlich keine große Rolle.

Bye

Py

----------

## schmidicom

Windows selbst kann kein SFTP also wirst du sicher irgendwelche zusätzliche Programme wie WinSCP benutzen und wenn dem so ist liegt es bei diesen Programmen dafür zu sorgen das Umlaute und Dateinamenlänge korrekt beibehalten werden. Aber das Rechtesystem von Windows (deren spezial-ACL) wirst du darüber nie erfolgreich auf einem Server abbilden können (ist sogar unter Samba ein einziger Krampf) egal welches Programm du benutzt.

Wie viele Computer sollen denn eigentlich auf diese "Freigabe" zugreifen? Wenn es nur einer ist wäre iSCSI vermutlich das beste denn dann kann der Client die Freigabe wie eine Festplatte einbinden und mit seinem eigenen Dateisystem formatieren.

----------

